# [carte TV] Choix

## raynox

Salut,

Mon problème étant toujours pas résolu pour le réseau (voir ici)

Je reprend le courage et je pense aussi acquérir une carte TV hybride (pour l'analogique (à votre avis pourquoi? lol) et la TNT). Donc étant donné que je vois du monde compétent sur le forum (même si il n'est pas trop adapté suffi de me le dire je le supprimerai), j'aimerai avoir votre avis.

Donc déjà j'ésite avec celle-ci :

Technotrend Budget T3000 Hybrid - Carte PCI DVB-T + Analogique

ou

HAUPPAUGE WinTV-HVR 1100 

Vous me conseillez la quelle pour avoir une bonne qualité sur Linux et compatibilité?

Puis à votre avis pourquoi une telle différence de prix?

----------

## titoucha

Après une recherche sur http://www.linuxtv.org/ les deux fonctionnent sous linux je ne vois pas ce qu'y justifie la différence de prix, bon la définition de la Hauppauge est un peu vague.

Par contre par expérience si tu compte enregistrer de l'analogique em mpeg2 il va te faloir une machine puissante ou allors il te faut choisir une carte avec un encodeur hardware directement sur la carte d'aquisition comme la  Carte Tuner TV WinTV-HVR-1300 c'est plus cher mais par contre tu dispose d'un codage de qualité en 720x576 même avec un "petit" processeur.

Autre avantage tu as la possibilité d'utiliser le décodeur de la carte pour ensuite lire les flux Mpeg-2.

----------

## Tom_

Salut,

Je possède la HAUPPAUGE WinTV-HVR 1100 et je te la déconseille fortement. LA TNT n'est pas dispo où je vie donc je me contente de l'analogique et c'est bien le problème avec cette fichue carte tv. En effet, cette carte est un peu particluère au niveau de l'analogique : elle ne possède pas de sortie son à connecter sur la carte son, mais gère le son via la port pci. Or à ma connaissance aucun progamme ne gère ca sous Linux.  :Confused:  Mais il existe une solution ... qui consiste à rediriger le son depuis le port pci juqu'à la carte son de manière logicielle via la commande suivante : 

```
arecord -D hw:1,0 -c 2 -r 48000 -f S16_LE -t wav | aplay -
```

Donc en fait ca se passe comme ca : tu allumes le soft tv (xdtv, tvtime ...) et ensuite tu es obligé de tape la commande précédente pour avoir du son. Et à chaque changement de chaine, il faut retaper la commande encore une fois.

Enfin comme le son n'est pas traité pas le programme tv, celui-ci n'a aucun contrôle sur le son (ce qui explique qu'on doit retaper la commande à chaque fois qu'un change de chaine) : impossibilité de régler le volume depuis le programme tv (c'est pas très grave), impossibilité d'enregistrer la tv avec du son (très très très génant ....).   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ca me fait penser qu'il faudrait que j'envoie un courrier au créateur de xdtv pour lui demander s'il pourrait ajouter cette fonction. :/ 

Enfin,[/code] pour la Tnt, il parait que ca marche correctement sans bidouillage.

Vivement que la TNT soit dispo pour que je puisse enfin de profiter à fond de cette carte tv.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## raynox

Déjà merci pour vos réponse.

Donc pour ce qui concerne le poste de Tom_ déjà, avec son avis.... je suis certain de pas prendre la HAUPPAUGE WinTV-HVR 1100 (j'espère que y aura pas de problème avec l'autre)

Sinon por titoucha, je pense pas utiliser l'analogique même la TNT pour enregistrer (au pire j'utiliserai la TNT), c'est surtout question de programmer et d'avoir la télévision sur un dual-screen ou voir sur le même écran puis le processeur est un AMD 64bits 3000+ je pense pas qu'il y aura un problème de performance avec 1Go de ram. Bon a ce que j'ai vu le prix par rapport à celle à 90 Euros, c'est 10 de plus. Donc je pense bien prendre la http://www.achetezfacile.com/hauppauge-wintv-hvr-1300-comparer-les-prix-116408-4.html Mais t'es certain que je n'aurai aucun problème? car c'est aussi une HAUPPAUGE car Tom_ lui en a

Parce que à 100 Euros, pas le droit à l'erreur   :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## raynox

Apres des cherche, je peux voir que la WinTV 1300 ne fonctionne pas sur linux d'après cette page :

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/PCI_devices_DVB-T

Le statut est en : Does not work yet

----------

## titoucha

Tu as intéret a régarder la liste des carte sur linuxtv et après regarder celle que tu trouve à l'achat vers chez toi, je pense que c'est la seule solution.

Pour choisir ma carte analogique j'ai sorti la liste des cartes j'ai fait le tri et ensuite j'ai fait le tour des vendeurs, qui entre autre voulaient tous me vendre le dernier modèle avec le dernier soft pour W$ et il tiraient la ge*** quand je sortais ma liste   :Laughing: 

----------

## raynox

Bon la liste elle va etre courte pour moi car je cherche du hybride

----------

## bong

Et pourquoi pas deux cartes:

Hauppauge WinTV Express

+

TerraTec Cinergy 1400 DVB-T

Avec les deux sont référencées sur linuxtv.org ici (card 10) et là.

Le prix total approche celui d'une carte hybride...

----------

## Pixys

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je possède la HAUPPAUGE WinTV-HVR 1100 et je te la déconseille fortement. LA TNT n'est pas dispo où je vie donc je me contente de l'analogique et c'est bien le problème avec cette fichue carte tv. En effet, cette carte est un peu particluère au niveau de l'analogique : elle ne possède pas de sortie son à connecter sur la carte son, mais gère le son via la port pci. Or à ma connaissance aucun progamme ne gère ca sous Linux.  Mais il existe une solution ... qui consiste à rediriger le son depuis le port pci juqu'à la carte son de manière logicielle via la commande suivante : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je plussoie chez moi ya la TNT mais je capte rien pourtant il parait que la carte fonctionne: je l'ai rapporté, "ils" ont fait des tests (...).

Même sous xp elle fonctionne mal: le soft fourni est bidon et impossible d'utiliser un autre soft genre ktv! du fait de la particularité au niveau de la gestion du son.

je regrette de l'avoir acheté, j'ai vraiment perdu 80.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je fais remonter ce thread, car je m'intéresse à la question, en ce moment, et j'épluche donc les pages de modèles avec la liste de linuxtv.org: dites moi si je me trompe, mais c'est bien DVB-T pour la TNT?

Bref, j'ai repéré 3 modèles:

Asus TV Tuner Card P7131

Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T PCI

Leadtek Winfast DTV1000 T

Quelqu'un a déjà mis la main sur une de ces bestioles, sous nunux? (parce que des avis comme celui du gars Tom_, c'est plutôt interessant  :Smile: ).

----------

## sebtx

Il y a aussi l'excellent tuner Terratec Cinergy T² qui a l'avantage d'être tout petit et USB avec en + une télécommande reconnue par lirc. Bon après il ne fait QUE TNT et il faut penser à amener une vraie antenne (une antenne d'intérieure amplifiée suffit dans la majorité des cas). De toute façon l'analogique va disparaitre d'ici 2011...

Ce tuner est de plus directement reconnu par le noyau Linux (son driver est intégré depuis pas mal de temps).

[edit] Oui la TNT d'est bien DVB-T (T comme Terrestre).

----------

## Animatrix

Ne surtout pas prendre une Asus P7131, je en suis jamais arrivé à la faire marcher !!!

En plus, il n'y a que le numérique qui est censé marché sous linux

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, déjà un "candidat" de moins , et un de plus  :Smile: 

La terratec, j'avais eu peur en lisant des gens qui disaient que le support téléphonique était plutôt... absent. Bon, maintenant, c'est fiable cette bestioles en USB?   :Smile:  Parce que j'ai tenté le WIFI USB ya peu, et le comportement ne m'a pas mis en confiance. Mais pas du tout (ok, d'acc', sur CM avec chipset VIA aussi...).

Question complémentaire: comptabile LIRC (que je ne connais que de nom), ca veut dire compatible avec une myriade de programmes sous nunux? Y aura pas de profil à créer pour la télécommande, c'est ce que tu veux dire?

Bref, sebtx, si tu as déjà une expérience 100% satisfaite de la Cinergy T² sous nunux en TNT, ben c'est que ça va simplifier drôlement mon choix  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ayé, le chti Terratec Cinergy T² est acheté, je teste sous ouinouin avant de m'y mettre sérieusement.

Merci pour vos conseils, et attention, je sens que je vais avoir des questions  :Wink: 

----------

## brubeck

J'ai fais le choix de ce modele Leadtek Winfast DTV1000 T qui est fonctionnel.

Je l'utilise avec Mplayer ou freevo mais pour l'heure je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner la télécommande.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Pour ma part, j'ai une Avermedia  AVerTV Hybrid+FM PCI. (http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/products_digitvtuner_hybridPCI.asp)

Elle est vraiment pas mal, Avermedia fait des drivers Linux, mais ils ne sont pas à jour, et sont pour les distribs par paquets (on peut néanmoins les installer)

Qu'à cela ne tienne, j'utilise le driver intégré au noyau depuis le 2.6.20, et cela marche parfaitement pour la TNT et le Hertzien. 

Je n'ai pas de soucis pour le son, pourtant, je ne passe pas par un cable entre cette carte et ma carte audio.

Directement par le PCI j'imagine.

J'ai tout configuré en module dans le noyau pour cette carte, ainsi que pour ma SBlive (afin qu'elle soit toujours la carte son principale enregistré au mixeur) 

Tom_ -> Tu as déjà essayé de déclarer ta carte TNT avec des parametres alsa dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, ou dans /etc/modules.d/nom_du_modules ?

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Tom_

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tom_ -> Tu as déjà essayé de déclarer ta carte TNT avec des parametres alsa dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, ou dans /etc/modules.d/nom_du_modules ?
> 
> 

 

Salut,

Dans le but d'avoir un son correct en analogique ? Ouai j'ai essayé des trucs mais rien n'a fonctionné. Mais bon ca fait déja un moment que j'avais essayé. Les autres modifs que j'ai fais avec ce genre de fichiers c'était pour fixer l'ordre des cartes son au démarrage (cette carte tv était considérée comme une carte son).

Par contre pour la TNT, ca marche bien (j'ai pu testé briévement).

Faudrait regarder du côté du dépôt Mercurial de Linuxtv pour voir s'ils n'ont pas sortis de nouveaux pilotes. Malheureusement je ne pourrais pas tester avant un mois vu que je suis à l'étranger.

----------

